

Ask HN: What do you wish you had known before moving (to Silicon Valley)? - cornstalks

I&#x27;ll be moving with my wife (our first major move) from Utah to Silicon Valley in just a few months. I&#x27;ve done (and will continue to do) a decent amount of research to try to avoid stupid mistakes in our moving preparations, but I can&#x27;t help but wonder if there are some things I don&#x27;t know I should be researching.<p>What do you wish you had known before moving? Anything specific in regards to Silicon Valley?
======
calcsam
A friend who works for Reddit moved here from SLC with his wife 2 months ago.
Email me and I'll put you in touch.

